# Another local just misses out on his Darwin Award



## skwerl (Feb 25, 2006)

A friend just sent me this link. I'm about 50 miles from this idiot.
http://www.wftv.com/news/7412520/detail.html



> BREVARD COUNTY, Fla. -- A Brevard County man spent almost two hours hanging 65-feet in the air before rescue crews safely got him down and the entire rescue was caught on tape.
> 
> The man working on the tree Friday and then, around 2 o'clock Friday afternoon, he ran into trouble and ended up hanging on for his life.
> 
> ...



The picture shows him hanging by a lanyard and the lineman's belt he's wearing is up under his armpits. You can see the top of the ladder about 5' below him and another 5' behind him.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 25, 2006)

looks like the limb walk didnt work out


----------



## clearance (Feb 26, 2006)

A 60 foot ladder, wow, looks like he is wearing spurs, why couldn't he have just pulled himself up, weak I guess, how embarrassing.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 26, 2006)

No climbing line, wrong saddle, no ground help, no business being up in the tree, poster child for how-to-not-do-treework. Wonder if that 'slightly-used' gear will show up on ebay anytime soon.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 26, 2006)

There's no way it was 65' in the air. Some reporter kid had no idea how to guestimate height. I'd suspect he came up with 65' because the fireman's 60' ladder truck was 5' short. Judging from the video I'd guess it was more like 35'.


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw that on another site, pretty wild. Actually, Tom Dunlap covered the possibility of a saddle doing that exact same thing recently at a EHAP program he gave in Marathon, Fl for Dot Palm.


----------



## DDM (Feb 26, 2006)

linesman belt...................... 25.00
OLD Set of telepphone spikes 50.00 
boat winch strap for lanyard 10.00 
business cards....................15.00 

Being on the 6pm news priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 26, 2006)

*error prone individual*

Another thing the news folks got wrong;
"He is expected to be okay."
Perhaps the OK thing is just a physical recovery prediction. 
Otherwise I'd be tempted to guess it is off by, say, 200%.

Low bid, perhaps?


----------



## Lumberjacked (Mar 20, 2006)

Was he using that ladder for the removal? I didnt catch that


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you see the gut on that guy??? 

DDM... you got me laughing hard bro....


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 28, 2006)

This is excatly why I believe its should be illegal to buy a 75' ladder truck. Every time I have seen a 75' footer in use, its always a few feet short. We had a fire here a few years ago. One of our neighboring departments had their 75' ladder all the way out. Then a 20' roof ladder from the end of the 75' stick to the roof of the house.  Didn't see my ass getting on the roof that way. 

100' or 125' cause anything less is never long enough.


----------

